# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  تقرير مختبرات السيركت 2

## أميرة قوس النصر

http://www.4shared.com/file/14354269...circuit_2.html
و


http://www.4shared.com/file/14354086...its_2_lab.html

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شكرا مها ريحتيني من كتابة التقرير 
الله يساعدنا لانو صعب حاسه ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شكرا مها ريحتيني من كتابة التقرير 
> الله يساعدنا لانو صعب حاسه ..


ولو احنا في الخدمة اصلا كل المادة مش مسترجي انزلها وتاركة لاخر سنة بما انها ما بتفتح اي مادة

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

ما ضل اشي
قربنا نتخرج
زكريني احليكي واحلي المنتدى بس اتخرج

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
على خير

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو كتييييييييير مها ...


يسلمو إيديك يا رب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اهلا وسهلا عمر 
وسوري ع التاخير

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> يسلمو كتييييييييير مها ...
> 
> 
> يسلمو إيديك يا رب


 
حلوووووووووووووه هاي يسلمو
بكره بتيجي تدفع وله هيك بتفكر فش دفع
بتدفعلي انا
بديش اتقل عليك شيك بنفع :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انت عندك سيركيت 2 زيكو؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

خابرك هندسة مدنية :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> انت عندك سيركيت 2 زيكو؟
> 
> خابرك هندسة مدنية


لاسف حولت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

*هندسة مدنية*

*شووووووووووووووو؟؟؟؟*
*اعوذ بالله*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لاسف حولت


عقبال هندسة التربية المهنية :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *هندسة مدنية*
> 
> *شووووووووووووووو؟؟؟؟*
> *اعوذ بالله*


 
لا تحكيلي حولت؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انت تخصصك تابع لقسم الهندسة المدنية؟ :SnipeR (72):

----------


## ابو عوده

> عقبال هندسة التربية المهنية


وحد الله 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> عقبال هندسة التربية المهنية


 عيونك بدهم هندسة تربية مهنية  :Db465236ff: 



> لا تحكيلي حولت؟
> 
> انت تخصصك تابع لقسم الهندسة المدنية؟


 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 
حرام عليك معدلي 50 وافوت هندسة مدنية 
انا اصلا شاطر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> وحد الله


هاد احلى تخصص :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بتوخد الشهاده و انت قاعد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس بتتزوج متأخر,,هاد الغلط الي فيها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> عيونك بدهم هندسة تربية مهنية 
> 
> 
> 
> حرام عليك معدلي 50 وافوت هندسة مدنية 
> انا اصلا شاطر


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

مختبر السركت 1 زي مختبر السركت 2 ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مختبر السركت 1 زي مختبر السركت 2 ؟؟؟؟؟


ما بعرف  :Smile: 

انا هندسة ميكانيك بس عنا سيركيت وحده

و في مختبرها

بس اتوقع بيختلفوا

 :Icon4:

----------


## ابو عوده

> ما بعرف 
> 
> انا هندسة ميكانيك بس عنا سيركيت وحده
> 
> و في مختبرها
> 
> بس اتوقع بيختلفوا


على راسي هندسه الميكانيك كلها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اه والله يا كبير  شكلهم بختلفوا عشان مو نفس يلي بناخده  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> على راسي هندسه الميكانيك كلها 
> اه والله يا كبير شكلهم بختلفوا عشان مو نفس يلي بناخده


 
الله يخليك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

احلى شي بتخصصنا انه ما في بنات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بتحس كل تعاملك مع زلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> ما بعرف 
> 
> انا هندسة ميكانيك بس عنا سيركيت وحده
> 
> و في مختبرها
> 
> بس اتوقع بيختلفوا


اكيد فيه اختلاف مش كثير بس 1 اصعب
نزلته A بالموت
الله يستر من 2

----------


## ابو عوده

> الله يخليك
> 
> احلى شي بتخصصنا انه ما في بنات
> 
> بتحس كل تعاملك مع زلم


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اه والله صح كلامك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> اكيد فيه اختلاف مش كثير بس 1 اصعب
> نزلته A بالموت
> الله يستر من 2


طب انا بدي 1  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيكي العافية مها ..

----------


## romio31990

مشكورة والله لازم أسلم كل التقارير بكرة ومو كاتب ولا واحد :SnipeR (63):

----------


## mohammad momani88

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## MONTASER

THnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## eng soso

يسلمو كتير :SnipeR (37):

----------


## علاء فريحات

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## احمد حجازي

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ميما2003

مششششششششششكورة

----------


## hannah@haneen

مشكورة كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير.

----------


## ابراهيم صوالحه

حلو انتو مهندسين يعني ؟

----------


## الوسادة

> حلو انتو مهندسين يعني ؟


*و الله احنا هون يا ابراهيم منوعين منا كل التخصصات و بالنسبة لصاحبة الموضوع فهي مهندسة فعلا*

----------

